# TOP 14 ĐỊA CHỈ CỬA HÀNG BÁN NỆM TATANA CHÍNH HÃNG, GIÁ TỐT TẠI HCM



## shinethegioinem (23 Tháng sáu 2021)

Nệm Tatana là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của hàng triệu gia đình Việt. Bên cạnh sự nổi bật về tính năng, thiết kế thì nó còn chiếm ưu thế về giá thành cực kỳ hợp lý. Phù hợp với phần lớn thu nhập của người Việt kể cả sinh viên cũng có thể sở hữu nệm Tatana.
Bạn đang muốn sở hữu chiếc nệm Tatana? Thegioinem.com sẽ gợi ý cho bạn Top 14 địa chỉ cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng, giá tốt tại Hồ Chí Minh và những dòng nệm Tatana bán chạy nhất trên thị trường hiện nay. Hãy cùng tham khảo để bạn có thể lựa chọn được sản phẩm Tatana ưng ý nhất nhé!


1. Top 14 địa chỉ cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng, giá tốt tại Hồ Chí Minh

1.1 Cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng tại Quận 2 HCM

Địa chỉ:  147-149 Lương Định Của, P. Bình An, Q2, TP.HCM.

Điện thoại: 0906 884 325.

Xem hướng dẫn đến cửa hàng.



1.2 Cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng tại Quận 6 HCM


Địa chỉ:  736 Hậu Giang, P.12, Q.6, TP.HCM.

Điện thoại: 0909 626 325

Xem hướng dẫn đến cửa hàng.



1.3 Cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng tại Quận 7 HCM


Địa chỉ: 1335 Huỳnh Tấn Phát, P. Phú Thuận, Quận 7, TP.HCM.

Điện thoại: 0909 448 325

Xem hướng dẫn đến cửa hàng.



1.4 Cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng tại Quận 8 HCM


Địa chỉ: 165 Dương Bá Trạc, P1, Q8, TP.HCM.

Điện thoại: 0909 380 325

Xem hướng dẫn đến cửa hàng.



1.5 Cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng tại Quận 9 HCM


Địa chỉ:  425 Đỗ Xuân Hợp, P. Phước Long B, Q.9, TP.HCM.

Điện thoại: 0901 456 325.

Xem hướng dẫn đến cửa hàng.


1.6 Cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana tại Vinhomes Grand Park Quận 9 HCM


Địa chỉ: 567 Nguyễn Xiển, P. Long Thạnh Mỹ, Q 9, TP.HCM.

Điện thoại:  0906 869 325.

Xem hướng dẫn đến cửa hàng.


1.7 Cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng tại Quận 10 HCM


Địa chỉ: 49 Lý Thái Tổ, Phường 1, Q.10, TP.HCM.

Điện thoại: 0902 383 325.

Xem hướng dẫn đến cửa hàng.


1.8  Cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng tại Quận 12 HCM


Địa chỉ:  592 - 596 Trường Chinh, P. Tân Hưng Thuận, Q.12, TP.HCM.

Điện thoại:  0909 121 325.

Xem hướng dẫn đến cửa hàng.


1.9 Cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng tại Quận Bình Tân HCM


Địa chỉ: 84 Nguyễn Thị Tú, P. Bình Hưng Hòa B, Q.Bình Tân, TP.HCM.

Điện thoại: 0909 656 325.

Xem hướng dẫn đến cửa hàng.


1.10 Cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng tại Quận Bình Thạnh HCM


Địa chỉ: 151 Bạch Đằng, P.15, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM.

Điện thoại: 0919 370 325.

Xem hướng dẫn đến cửa hàng.


1.11 Cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng tại Quận Tân Phú  HCM


Địa chỉ:  361-363-365 Tân Sơn Nhì, P.Tân Thành, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM.

Điện thoại: 0909 350 325.

Xem hướng dẫn đến cửa hàng.


1.12 Cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng tại Quận Thủ Đức HCM


Địa chỉ: 983 Kha Vạn Cân, P. Linh Tây, Quận Thủ Đức, TP.HCM

Điện thoại: 0909 868 325.

Xem hướng dẫn đến cửa hàng.


1.13 Cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng tại Quận Gò Vấp HCM


Địa chỉ: 1276 Quang Trung, P.14, Q.Gò Vấp, TP.HCM

Điện thoại: 0909 234 325.

Xem hướng dẫn đến cửa hàng.


1.14 Cửa hàng bán nệm Tatana chính hãng tại Củ Chi HCM


Địa chỉ: 82 Tỉnh Lộ 8, Thị Trấn Củ Chi, TP. HCM

Điện thoại: 0909 988 325.

Xem hướng dẫn đến cửa hàng.



2. Giới thiệu về nệm cao su Tatana? Ưu- nhược điểm của nệm cao su Tatana?

2.1 Nệm cao su Tatana


Nệm cao su thiên nhiên Tatana được chia làm 03 dòng bao gồm: nệm cao su thiên nhiên, nệm cao su nhân tạo, nệm cao su tổng hợp. Dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên là một trong những dòng nệm được nhiều người dùng ưa chuộng và mong muốn sở hữu.



Đối với nệm cao su nhân tạo hay nệm cao su tổng hợp đây là sản phẩm có đặc tính tương đương với nệm cao su thiên nhiên. Nếu như dòng cao su thiên nhiên Tatana mang lại trải nghiệm tuyệt vời hơn hẳn nhưng giá thành cao. Thì nệm cao su nhân tạo, cao su tổng hợp Tatana lại có ưu điểm về giá thành thấp hơn.



2.2 Nệm cao su Tatana bán chạy nhất trên thị trường hiện nay

2.2.1 Nệm cao su thiên nhiên Tatana Standard


Đây là dòng nệm truyền thông của Tatana, nệm được sản xuất 100% cao su thiên nhiên đảm bảo an toàn sức khỏe với người dùng. Cấu tạo 01 mặt lỗ tròn, 01 mặt chân lỗ vuông mang đến khả năng nâng đỡ hoàn hảo cùng khả năng thoáng mát vượt trội.


Sở hữu độ đàn hồi hoàn hảo của cao su thiên nhiên, nệm có độ êm ái, thư giãn tối đa cho người dùng. Áo nệm sử dụng vải gấm, hoa văn trang nhã mang đến vẻ đẹp tinh tế cho sản phẩm và đảm bảo sự mát mẻ khi nằm.


Nệm được bảo hành 12 năm bởi công ty Tatana.

2.1.2 Nệm cao su nhân tạo Tatana


Nếu như nệm cao su thiên nhiên giá thành cao, bạn có thể lựa chọn nệm cao su nhân tạo với giá thành thấp hơn nhưng vẫn đảm bảo mang đến trải nghiệm giấc ngủ hoàn hảo.

Nệm cao su nhân tạo Tatana được sản xuất với nguyên liệu nhập khẩu 100% với tỷ trọng cao. Nệm có độ đàn hồi hoàn hảo cùng khả năng nâng đỡ đa vùng mang đến cảm giác thoải mái, thư giãn tối đa khi nằm. Được sản xuất bằng dây chuyền hiện đại giúp hạn chế tình trạng xẹp, lún trong quá trình sử dụng.

Điểm nổi bật của nệm cao su nhân tạo Tatana có thiết kế mẫu mã, sang trọng, tinh tế phù hợp với  mọi không gian phòng ngủ. Bên cạnh đó, nệm được ưa chuộng khi giá thành phù hợp với túi tiền của mọi gia đình.


Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm.

2.1.3 Nệm cao su tổng hợp Tatana


Sản phẩm được sản xuất từ nguyên liệu tổng hợp cao cấp và được sản xuất bằng dây chuyền hiện đại mang đến sự êm ái tối đa khi nằm. Thiết kế mặt nệm êm ái nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được khả năng chịu lực hoàn hảo.

Nếu bạn yêu thích nằm nệm có độ cứng vừa phải  thì đây sẽ là gợi ý hoàn hảo dành cho bạn. Nệm cao su tổng hợp Tatana với cấu trúc (tỷ trọng 120kg/cm3) mang lại sự vững chắc, bền bỉ cho nệm. Qua đó, hỗ trợ máu lưu thông dễ dàng cùng khả năng nâng đỡ cơ thể tối ưu.


Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm.

3. Giới thiệu nệm lò xo Tatana? Ưu điểm của nệm lò xo Tatana

3.1 Nệm lò xo Tatana


Lò xo Tatana được xem là sản phẩm hoàn hảo khi sở hữu ưu điểm nổi bật về cả tính năng, thiết kế và giá thành. Trên thị trường, nệm lò xo có 02 cấu trúc chính là nệm lò xo túi và nệm lò xo liên kết.


Lò xo túi nổi trội hơn về tính năng so với nệm lò xo liên kết khi có độ bền bỉ và khả năng hạn chế tiếng ồn hoàn hảo hơn. Vì vậy, nệm lò xo túi có giá thành cao hơn nệm lò xo liên kết. Dưới đây, sẽ là những mẫu nệm Tatana bán chạy nhất tại thegioinem.com:

3.2 Nệm lò xo Tatana bán chạy nhất trên thị trường hiện nay

3.2.1 Nệm lò xo túi Tatana Hana


Nệm có cấu tạo từ hệ thống lò xo túi được bảo bọc trong từng túi riêng biệt. Hoạt động riêng biệt của từng con lò xo mang đến khả năng nâng đỡ từng bộ phận cơ thể một cách hoàn hảo.

Được sản xuất bằng công nghệ tách chuyển động, hạn chế tiếng ồn hoàn hảo. Áo nệm được may bằng vải 4D Spacer thế hệ mới tạo nên vẻ đẹp trang nhã cho không gian phòng ngủ gia đình bạn.

Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm.

3.2.2 Nệm lò xo Tatana Nina


Hệ thống lò xo được xử lý ở nhiệt độ cao, cấu trúc lò xo liên kết được sắp xếp hợp lý, khoa học tạo nên khung nệm bền chặt, vững chắc. Nệm có độ cao 25cm, được bao bọc bởi lớp cao su nhân tạo cao cấp với độ êm ái hoàn hảo. Nệm được tích hợp các tính năng ưu việt như: hỗ trợ lưu thông máu, thoáng mát bởi hệ thống lò xo tản nhiệt và khả năng kháng khuẩn hoàn hảo.


Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm.

4. Giới thiệu nệm bông ép Tatana? Ưu điểm của nệm bông ép Tatana

4.1 Nệm bông ép Tatana


Tương tự như nệm cao su, nệm lò xo thì nệm bông ép cũng được đánh giá cao về tính năng, thiết kế sang trọng và giá thành hợp lý. Nệm bông ép Tatana có hai dạng thiết kế bao gồm: dạng thẳng và dạng gấp 3.

Nệm được sản xuất từ các sợi bông cao cấp (Polyester) kết hợp cùng keo kết dính nhập khẩu được ép cách nhiệt tạo thành khối nệm ép chặt, bền vững. Với độ cứng đặc trưng của nệm bông ép hỗ trợ giúp khung xương luôn thẳng, không gây đau lưng… Phù hợp với người lớn tuổi, người mắc các bệnh liên quan đến xương khớp.


4.2 Nệm bông ép Tatana bán chạy nhất trên thị trường hiện nay

4.2.1 Nệm bông ép vải gấm gấp 3 Tatana


Nệm có thiết kế gấp 3 mang đến tiện lợi cho quá trình sử dụng. Dễ dàng di chuyển, cất giữ và giúp  tối ưu diện tích tối đa. Nệm có độ bền cao nhờ trải qua quá trình ép cách nhiệt giúp hạn chế tình trạng xẹp, lún trong suốt quá trình sử dụng.

Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm.

4.2.2 Nệm bông ép thẳng Tatana


Đây là sản phẩm được nhiều gia đình lựa chọn, nếu bạn yêu thích thiết kế tối giản, tinh tế vừa đáp ứng được chức năng mà vẫn đảm bảo được giá thành hợp lý thì bông ép Tatana ép thẳng chính là gợi ý hoàn hảo dành cho bạn.

Áo nệm được làm từ vải 3D cao cấp có khả năng kháng khuẩn, kháng nấm mốc giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe tối đa cho người dùng. Độ vững chắc tuyệt vời, nâng đỡ tối đa và có độ cứng phù hợp với bệnh nhân gặp các vấn đề về xương khớp.

Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm.

Mong là với những chia sẻ trên của Thegioinem.com bạn đã có thêm những đánh giá khách quan về các sản phẩm Tatana và chọn lựa được sản phẩm Tatana phù hợp nhất với gia đình mình. Nếu bạn đang muốn sở hữu một chiếc nệm Tatana chính hãng, giá tốt nhất tại Hồ Chí Minh. Liên hệ ngay: 0909 884 325 để được hỗ trợ tư vấn.


THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:
Hotline: 0909 884 325.


----------



## sangtao5 (28 Tháng sáu 2021)

Bài viết hay quá, tham khảo: sangtaodecor.vn


----------

